# Invitation to the new Fukiran Society of America (Neofinetia)



## neo-guy (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi Neofinetia lovers,

I'm pleased to announce the formation of the Fukiran Society of America! This society is an offshoot of the Fukiran Society of Japan and has been created to promote the fukiran varieties of Neofinetia falcata here in the US.

The website is:
http://www.fukiransoa.com

There is no membership fee to join! Currently there will be updates to the website on a monthly basis.

Best regards,
Pete (webmaster and founding member)


----------



## Jaljala (Mar 7, 2012)

Would have been great if it was Fukiran Society of *North* America

oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 7, 2012)

But maybe it includes South and Central America? America does not/should not just mean the USA.


----------



## Jaljala (Mar 8, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> But maybe it includes South and Central America? America does not/should not just mean the USA.



fron the home page of the website: 
'The mission of this society is to promote the growing of Fukiran in the United States'

My post was referring more to the northern border :sob:


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 8, 2012)

Jaljala said:


> fron the home page of the website:
> 'The mission of this society is to promote the growing of Fukiran in the United States'
> 
> My post was referring more to the northern border :sob:



I am with you, Jaljala!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 8, 2012)

I agree it's wrong to call it the society of America if it only refers to the US. Wrong name, wrong concept.


----------



## Craig Gibbon (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,

Can non-americans join the society??

Regards,

Craig Gibbon
Richards Bay, South Africa

www.flickr.com/photos/craig_gibbon


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 11, 2012)

Maybe all the non-USA Slippertalkers should go to their website and ask to join...


----------



## neo-guy (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes, all are welcome to join! This society is not exclusive to the US.  

Pete


----------



## Jaljala (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok, Thanks Pete for the answer !
Will join then ;p


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks, Pete -- that's really great!


----------

